# catching bonita



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats a good way to catch bonita off the beach?


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Get some LY's on a two hook rig, or use a lure such as a spoon, or a gotcha. I prefer a gotcha and for the extremely large bonita, use a small cigar minnow.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What's an LY?


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

They are also known as scaled sardines or pilchards. I usually catch them here in the santa rosa sound. Look them up on google you should find them. I use a cast net to find them.


----------

